

Rate my startup: Scheduling and Gantt components, built in JavaScript/HTML/CSS. - Moinkz
http://www.ext-scheduler.com

======
nik61
If you could get it to read MS Project files you'd be on a fantastic winner. I
quite like how it is, but MS Project is the de facto standard, and if you
could render that a collaborative and shareable resource it would be great.

~~~
Moinkz
Good feedback, working on the MS project support now. reply

